# Favorite/Least favorite villager type?



## aquarium (Dec 4, 2013)

Let's all gather 'round the campfire and sing our campfire song and share our favorite/least favorite villager type!

My favorite is cranky.  All the cranky villagers are so cute when they're mad and grumpy, I just think they're so cute! In GC, they were more intense than they are now which I thought was hilarious. Overall I get along most with cranky villagers and I feel accomplished when I befriend them.

Least favorite- lazy. They're just so.... ;_; they do nothing lol I just don't like lazy types and I try not to have them in town.


----------



## UchiCherry (Dec 4, 2013)

My favourite villager type is snooty, I have 4 snooty villagers and they will never leave... ever...

Francine, Ankha, Diana, Olivia


----------



## KoH. (Dec 4, 2013)

I love and hate them all lol.  I think all the types are something I don't like but when I get to know the villager I'm like 'aww I love you, stay forever!!' So I've got a mix of everything.  I did plan on kicking out a load of villagers and keeping one type for the projects I could get from this one type as I liked their projects more so than the others, but I've come to realise I'd rather have rubbish projects and keep my villagers!!


----------



## UchiCherry (Dec 4, 2013)

Least Favourite - Jocks, I don't really have any jock dreamies, Kid Cat is awesome though


----------



## Mayor_of_Chaofahn (Dec 4, 2013)

aquarium said:


> Least favorite- lazy. They're just so.... ;_; they do nothing lol I just don't like lazy types and I try not to have them in town.



I gotta say, I completely agree your opinion. My lazy townie (Rodeo the Bull) always talks about food and for a while kept having me do chores. There was this one time, he wanted to give something to a villager but was "busy" (doing who-knows-what) and the person he wanted to give the present to was literally next to him. ARGH!!!

Not only that, his letter replies are rather intimate, a little TOO intimate if you ask me ("This letter smells like you!"). Dx Um, okay dude! While I like having a variety of personalities in my town, I'm very close to just letting him go. He's threatened to leave on the 9th and I haven't stopped him from doing so...


----------



## Byngo (Dec 5, 2013)

Favorite: Peppy

Least favorite: Smug


----------



## dollydaydream (Dec 5, 2013)

favourite: lazy
least favourite: uchi


----------



## PinkWater (Dec 5, 2013)

Favorite: Normal, as I myself act very similar and most of them are super cute~
Least favorite: Snooty, because they're the polar opposite of normals; very rude and often icky


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 5, 2013)

Favorite: Smug/Lazy (Can't decide.)
Least favorite: Jock


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 5, 2013)

My personal favourite is cranky. I have others that come very close behind, but I just love the crankies.
Hamphrey and Del are my favourites.

I dislike snooty. I have a couple I like, but the majority I don't.


----------



## orangepeanut (Dec 6, 2013)

I love the Crankies and Lazies. The Snooties... not so much, because they remind me of some very unpleasant people I knew in high school haha.


----------



## chainosaur (Dec 7, 2013)

My favorites are Smugs and Lazies, my least favorite by far has to be Uchi.
Uchi villagers are just the worst.


----------



## Feraligator (Dec 7, 2013)

Favourite: Lazy, because they kind of relate to me and because of Walker. I also like Cranky villagers because they warm up to you in previous games if you become good friends to them.
Least: Uchi. They're quite annoying sometimes even though they care for you.


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 8, 2013)

I'd have to say I like Cranky and Lazy. They're cute and funny, while they can be deep and personal as well. They seem to have real emotion and awareness for things around them, and yet are still enjoyable and good friends once you take the time to know them. Same goes for Snooties.

I'm really sick of Peppy, though. It's pretty much a stereotypical 15-yr-old girl, and I don't like that kind of thing. It's careless, prideful, arrogant, and repetitive; everything I strive not to be. Right now I have four of these monsters in my town when I only want one, and the other three have never moved.


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 8, 2013)

I actually like the snooties in NL. They seem pretty nice and that's a good thing.
I tried to play WW again with an emulator and was quite surprised that Olivia acts quite nice at there because I'd though the snooties in WW are supposed to be ruder than in NL.
As for the males, I could relate myself to lazies. I just don't like how the other personality relate them to kids though, jocks are more childish than them IMO.

As for least favorite, I dunno. I like all of them because they're quite unique, but maybe peppy and cranky for least favorite.


----------



## Squeaky (Dec 8, 2013)

Favorite: Lazies.  They remind me so much of myself - "Wow, I sure am tired from all that relaxing I did today!"

Least favorite: Jocks.  They're annoying and most of them are ugly ._.


----------



## Saranghae (Dec 8, 2013)

Favorite - Peppy / normal 
Least favorite - Jocks


----------



## irisubunny (Dec 8, 2013)

my favorites are uchi, smug, and lazy. least favorite is probably normal.


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 8, 2013)

My favourite villager type is probably the lazy, uh-huh~
Unfortunately, the snooty villagers have lost their charm. They're more classy than prissy. :\


----------



## holes (Dec 9, 2013)

My favourite has to be smug! Lopez is always flirting with me which is hilarious so... that kinda makes it my favourite personality.

My least favourite has to be peppy, they just annoy me sooooo much! I don't even know why, but oh well.


----------



## Lepidoptera (Dec 10, 2013)

Lazy/Smug/normal are my favorite villagers. Lazy and normal remind me of myself. Smugs I just find it funny that they flirt with everybody.

Snooty/Cranky are the least liked for me. I live  with an uncle that is cranky. He takes it out on everyone around him for how his life turned out. I just don't have time for cranky in game people for this reason. To be fair though, in NL cranky doesn't seem all that cranky.

Snooty villagers mainly because I find them boring, in NL anyway.


----------



## petrichr (Dec 10, 2013)

I used to adore crankies and snooties, but in NL I find them way too nice. So favourite NL is lazy, probably because they are me incarnate.

My least favourites are either uchis or smugs; mainly because I don't like many of their appearances and I find the personality a bit dull.


----------



## Laurina (Dec 10, 2013)

My all time favorite has always been cranky. Smug has really grown on me with New Leaf though.
I've always disliked peppy types. Snooty as well, but since I've gotten Diana I've really enjoyed her.


----------



## Yogurt (Dec 13, 2013)

Favs: Snooty, I have 2 snooty villagers in my town and they are pretty funny to chat up conversations with and they also tend to have the nicest/best decorated houses in the games, uchi has started growing on me a bit but only because I adore Diva

Least fav: Jocks....Ive tried liking them but their whole bro, sweaty and exercise thing just annoys me out, and the only decent looking jock villager Ive ever had were Bill and Pierce who I kinda let move because Im not a fan of jocks, they are like the opposite of my personality type hahahaha


----------



## xxLollyxx (Dec 14, 2013)

I LOVE the lazies. They are so sweet and funny. I like their laid-back attitude. 

My least favorite...are probably jocks. They're way too "Have you worked up a sweat yet bro" like ugh that's none of your business. The only ones I've had that I've liked are Kid Cat and Samson.


----------



## Stockley_ (Dec 15, 2013)

My favorite personality is probably Peppy because it's hilarious to talk to them and their conversations always puts a smile on my face. My least favorite is smug villagers. I don't know why, but I'm not a fan of how formal and nice they are. To me it just seems like they're boring and have no personality... if that makes sense...


----------



## beth19 (Dec 15, 2013)

i love crankys but there are some i dislike   from looks but just love personality
not  keen on smugs or jocks


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 16, 2013)

Crankies are my absolute favorites. There's also a lot of neat Normals, even though I'm not crazy about the personality. Least favorite is Jock, Lazy and Peppy.


----------



## itzafennecfox (Dec 17, 2013)

My favorite is normals (they're so sweet!)
and my least favorite is jock. They can be jerks, and I'm definitely not a sporty type so I don't agree with much of what they say (since most of it involves sports.)


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 17, 2013)

*Dislike smugs.*



Marcus_A_Stockley said:


> My least favorite is smug villagers. I don't know why, but I'm not a fan of how formal and nice they are. To me it just seems like they're boring and have no personality... if that makes sense...


But... Eugene....  Villager Personalities don't bother me. I don't care what they say, their looks is all I care about.

But I hate on how smugs say they love bottle caps, they love them. Gee, thinking about what they say feels like they have no personality, but that doesn't prove that I hate smugs, yeah I think it makes sense. 

Like I said, Villager Personalities don't bother me.


----------



## beth19 (Dec 18, 2013)

favorite cranky
lest favorite jocks


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

My favorite is jock. I hate the snooty villagers!!


----------



## Pellie (Jun 24, 2019)

I would say lazy, peppy, uchi and cranky villagers are my favorites. Least favorite is jock, I mean, 
they are overall ok (like from the design) but I get bored when they talked too much about sport 
and all that.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 24, 2019)

My favorite villager type is cranky.  I love their deep voices and gruff exterior, but they have a heart of gold on the inside.

My least favorite would probably be jock, but I still love them.  I just don't think I'd want more than 1 in my town because their dialog can get repetitive.


----------



## Maiana (Jun 24, 2019)

Favorite is: Snooty/Uchi (They give great PWPs too so that's a plus)
Least Favorite: Smug


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 12, 2019)

Favorite: Cranky. I like the way they act and their behavior in general. Although I prefer more the cranky villager from the previous Animal Crossing games. The ones from New Leaf got watered down way too much, to a point where they act more too friendly than cranky, which sucks to be honest. But after all, cranky is still my favorite personality.

Least Favorite: Jock. While I do like some of the jock villagers, I just don't like that personality so much, it's not appealing to me. Besides, the dialogue of jock villagers is overall pretty lame.


----------



## Pikachueviaseedling (Nov 11, 2019)

Favourite: probably smug because most of my favourite villagers are smug,
Least favourite: Uchi ;_;


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 11, 2019)

Favorite type would definitely be cranky with lazy being a close second.
Least favorite would have to smug. Their mood changes so much!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Nov 11, 2019)

Favorite would be a tie between normals and peppies. Normals are just so calm and they really are friendly and peppies are just so positive in my opinion and they really help me to stay positive as well. Least favorites are the jocks. I just can't really find that one jock villager I like. Maybe one day I will, but for now I don't have any I like. Also, the jocks seem to be a little bit too obsessed with exercising and I understand that exercising is important, but I feel like they talk about it too much, at least in New Leaf they did. :/


----------



## kyle on saturn (Nov 13, 2019)

My favorite is lazy, but uchi is a close second, I just love that personality.

And my least favorite is by far the jocks, if you see my sig, I have none, I just don?t like what they talk about and they seem the most repetetive.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 13, 2019)

I've always liked the cranky villagers. Especially the way they were back in Wild World. They had bark AND bite. They were witty, hilarious, and from time to time, very kind hearted. They liked to be needed as I remember.

My least favorite would be smug. Being a new type in New Leaf, their dialogue is a little off. It's not smug. I don't know what it is.

I'm just hoping that in New Horizons they have more to say, and are truer to their respective natures.

No more labotomized version of villagers.
It broke my heart Wolfgang constantly asking if I prefer spaghetti or mac and cheese.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 13, 2019)

Lazy villagers are my favorite. That personality has some of my favorite villagers, and they're always nice to talk to. I like all villagers but lazies are just slightly above the rest.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 13, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Lazy villagers are my favorite. That personality has some of my favorite villagers, and they're always nice to talk to. I like all villagers but lazies are just slightly above the rest.



I love the lazy villagers too, especially Punchy and the Wild World dialogue.

My first town I still remember this conversation and it cracks me up. 

Dora: Don't drink that river water, Punchy! You don't know where it's been!

Punchy: Yes I do.
In the river! ^_^


----------



## AutumnWillow (Nov 13, 2019)

My favorite would have to be the Peppy villagers. My least favorite is the Snooty villagers.


----------



## ivanfox13 (Nov 13, 2019)

Favorite: Smug/Snooty
Least Favorite: Cranky. They just give off that 'get off my lawn' vibe and i don't like it


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 14, 2019)

My favorite is either Peppy/Normal villagers, while my least is Cranky


----------



## lilbil (Nov 14, 2019)

My favorite are cranky and lazy characters. There's something so cute and charming about the lazy ones ! A lot of my dreamies are either lazy or cranky haha !


----------



## Mayor Monday (Nov 14, 2019)

*Favorites:* Mine is stuck in a tie between normal and cranky. I love how mature they act, especially crankies. The old man attitude makes it harder to befriend them (at least in previous titles), so it means more to do so. Normals are just sweet and cute.

*Least Favorites:* Once again, a tie. Smugs and jocks (though there are villagers I like in their category). Smugs are strange to me. Kinda feminine, flirty, and flamboyant. Jocks are just gross. I hate their best conversation starter- sweat.


----------



## AntiJupiter (Jun 20, 2020)

My favourite is uchi or lazy and my least favourite is jock


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jun 20, 2020)

My favourite is definitely lazy and uchi
I really dislike jock villagers.


----------



## xara (Jun 20, 2020)

my favourites are normal and lazy and my least favourite is smug - i don’t know why but i can’t stand them lmaoo


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

I like the crankies, my least favorite is snooty for some reason.


----------



## DOLCE MACHAON (Jun 24, 2020)

I love smug and hate sisterly, I think! In French, their way to speak is... urgh...


----------



## CrestFallen (Aug 10, 2020)

My favorite is the Uchi or Normal types. Technically Normal but Uchis just feel like they care more lol. Normal has some of the best character designs tho

for least favorite Preppy. Preppy villagers just annoy me after a while, I’m not sure what about it and I still love my preppy villagers but I could never imagine an island full of them :/


----------



## Hobowire (Aug 11, 2020)

favorite is ostrich because each of them represent a different bird.  I don't have a least favorite.


----------



## marshallows (Aug 11, 2020)

favorite villager type: smug (also lazy)
least favorite villager type: uchi


----------

